# Nitesiters results (pictures)



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I got my Nitesiters order in today, and just finished applying them to my CZ-82. The CZ-82 doesn't have night sights available short of the Meprolights at $85, so they seemed like a decent, inexpensive alternative to putting $80 sights on a $200 gun. The application process was a little squirrelly, but not bad, and everything required was included in the package. I choose to get the 8 dot kit, although the strip kit might have been a better choice for the CZ-82 front sight.

I've posted up some pics of the results:

Sights before:








Sights after, lights on (added a second dot on the front sight to ensure coverage a little later):








Sights after, lights off:

















I'm pretty happy with how they turned out so far, and look forward to giving them a try on the range.

KG


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have used them several times before - and I have an unused set in my gunsafe. I've always been satisfied with them. I didn't use them for night sight replacements, though.

Springfield uses silver rings around the tritium - and at my indoor range, it's pretty dim. I could barely see the dot on the front sight - so I used these over the tritium to make them essentially 3 white dot sights... Worked well enough for that


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I have these on a few guns. On my CZ-82 i used the strip kit, and just did the front site (what i preffer for night sights). Enjoy. but be careful with cleaning compunds on the slide. THe only problems i have had are related to such.


----------

